# DE Razor shaving on a budget!!



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I've been following the many threads on here regarding shaving using DE Razors. 

My fiance is hopefully going to kit me out fully for my birthday next month - but as I've heard some horror stories of people not getting on with it, i thought I'd look for a cheaper starting point...

So tonight I was in Boot's - and hey presto - they do there own Razor, complete with 5 blades for £3.50!!!

So along wth that I got some soap, post shave balm and stypic pencil - total cost of £13 - Bargain.

So tonight I had a go, and I have to say I'm impressed - the razor could do with some extra weight, but for the money its fine.

The brushless soap was not so much of a success, being far too liquid.

Overall I'm really happy, and can't wait to try some "decent" kit.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Since I went back to a DE razor I have been so impressed with my shaves, I would never pay stupid prices for cartridges again that don't shave that well either.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

iv only just started DE shaving but feel the benifit allready closer nicer shave, well thats what i think anyway lol


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

Ive been shaving with a DE razor for a week now, finally have my technique sorted and its much better than before!!!. I went with a luxury soap package from here
http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk..._STA-SOA-LUX/268168/Starter-Kit---Luxury-Soap

its ace, and it was a birthday prezzie


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Dont forget to point your other half towards a blade sample pack...

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

PaulGTI said:


> Dont forget to point your other half towards a blade sample pack...
> 
> http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


Payday tomorrow so a blade pack and alum block are on the shopping list


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

on the sample packs is there any one of the 3 you would recommend Paul?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

With the way things are going we will need our own shaving section soon . I'm hopefully getting a DE razor for my birthday in a weeks time, picked out this Edwin Jagger DE86 razor which looks rather tasty. And some Truefitts soap and an Edwin Jagger Brush to go along with it. It seems quite expensive at the outlay but I guess the cheap blades will make up for it, and it is a little luxury compared to the usual cartridge razors.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Celticking said:


> on the sample packs is there any one of the 3 you would recommend Paul?


Any of the sample packs will do. Even the cheapest has a good range frm the cheap and cheerful derbys to the expensive and ninja sharp feathers, you are bound to be able to suss out which type of blade you get on with (For me its the yellow Gillettes - also in the baic pack). The larger the pack you buy the more chance of finding "The one", but as I say the basic one is still very good and will last you a while. Assuming you only get 2 shaves per blade and you shave EVERY day thats still over 2 month to get through it.


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi,
I've been reading this and the other thread with some interest. Can anyone point me in the direction of what I need to buy to get started (and what is recommended) and a site where I can buy everything?

cheers
Rich


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like this place for shaving supplies http://connaughtshaving.com/index.html
Have a look at the Shaving thread I started,lots of info there,


----------



## Richj (Nov 25, 2005)

HIi,
got everything, I hope, is there a ********** guide to preperation and shaving that anyone could point me in the direction of?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Sure has!

http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59

And there are a few threads on here with a lot of info too.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> Sure has!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59
> 
> And there are a few threads on here with a lot of info too.


i'll second them vids on youtube ther a must watch


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I was in Savers yesterday and they do pre-shave oil, cream, soap with dish and 2 different sized brushes. I think they were all under £2 for each item and I got meself some oil to try. The brand is called Erasmic Supreme - http://www.erasmic.co.uk/


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

As on the other thread, I got the other de razor that boots sell. It was very nice! 

Going to defo go for a nice handle now me thinks!


----------

